# Clarkson.



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

He's starting to piss me off :twisted:

Calling all Audi owners C*cks.

Needs those pubes on his head cutting also.

I feel better now :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dont take it heart so much


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well at least he is taking it easy on Vauxhall drivers now :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

A complete list is due.

Audi - We know this one.
Aston Martin - ?
Bentley - ?
BMW - ?
Citroen - ?
Honda - ?
Peugeot - ?
Porsche - ?
Renault - ?
Skoda - ?
Subaru - ?
Toyota - ?
Vauxhall - ?
VW - ?

These are the popular ones, feel free to add/edit this list.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hes only saying A4 drivers are cocks not all Audi drivers. He seems to think that a lot of people who were driving M3s or £ series Bms have now moved over to Audi A4s and the RS4.
Dont take it to heart. :wink:


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

bet you still watched top gear after the first comment. He slates all cars, imagine buying a £200k car and then hearing him rip it to pieces. 
As said - dont take it to heart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Whichever way you look at him he's a legend


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

if i win the lotto i'm gonna move next door to him,hes a legend (an from my town too  )


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Took a piss next to him once- not such a legend,if you know what i mean
cheers
jon


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Class Jon :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

the fact u were checkin the size of his leg-end worries me :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Does Clarkson refer to the above as his gearstick. (Sorry short shifter He He :roll: )


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> bet you still watched top gear after the first comment. He slates all cars, imagine buying a £200k car and then hearing him rip it to pieces.
> As said - dont take it to heart.


Like the Alfa C8 for instance.

Face it, he is an entertainer - his rep is based on being provocitive so you can hardly burn him for it!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Ian Hislop's left cheek with blood running down it was a classic comedy moment :lol:


----------

